# mushroom id help



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've lurked here for awhile learning about morels. I started hunting morels just a few years ago and am relatively new to the mushroom hunting hobby. Can anyone help me identify these two mushrooms I found today? I think one is a false chanterelle and the other is the real thing based on the gill structure. Thanks!


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh sorry. I found both of the mushrooms on the forest floor not attached to wood or trees. They were located in dense forest of mostly oak, maple and hickory. Portage county.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

no pics showed up.


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

They are working for me ant. I had to post them to photobucket. If you click on the x's in the post they should pop up on your screen. If I'm doing something wrong let me know and I'll fix it.

Thanks.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

buck Im not seeing the Xs.I would try to walk you through the posses but I need help evry time I post a pick.I think you right click on the pick and pick the HTML then cut and switch back to the board and paste.And leave a space between each paste or they show up strange.I hope that helps.Maybe someone a heck of a lot smarter than me will chime in.HINT HINT Jack.WERE DYING DOWN HERE.LOL.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I think your right on the ID of your shrooms the stem looks hollow on the first one and the second one is deffinatly a chanterelle. if you use the image icon above your reply box your photos shoeld show up. I was able to see them by clicking the xs happy hunting


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Ant and fog.....Let me try the URL copy thing for you Ant.

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/buck9995/media/IMG_2373_zps8d3a6685.jpg.html#/user/buck9995/media/IMG_2373_zps8d3a6685.jpg.html?&amp;_suid=137393624915102660094457924624

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/buck9995/media/IMG_2373_zps8d3a6685.jpg.html#/user/buck9995/media/IMG_2372_zpsdc6854fb.jpg.html?&amp;_suid=137393624915102660094457924624


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

big one is smooth chanterelle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantharellus_lateritius


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I admit to being computer ignorant but still dont know how fog sawem.But did see pics on second post and agree on ID from the pics.The chants should smell fruity.


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Lance, very helpful with the smooth chanterelle. Now I am thinking that they are all chanterelles. The second one is the smooth Chant and the first one is the regular Chant......the gills on the first one are very shallow. Both mushrooms have a solid stalk. Should I eat both?


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

here is excellent video on gold chants also remember when you cut a chant in half the stem is always pure white http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=PbtmRUgH_2U#at=80 

jackolantern stem is orange on the inside https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omphalotus_olearius


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Lance, That's a great video, I've been fortunate enough to come upon a couple of patches like that this season. I think everyone that hunts chants is having a great year, They're everywhere this year!!


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me when the puff balls will be coming up??


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

puffballs should be here soon ill be going looking for them about august 1rst thru sept 20th


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for your replies ant, lance, and fog. We'll see how it goes down.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't tell how you guys are doing it, but the way Ant says to, works for me ! That's the way I do it too. First enlarge the picture by clicking on it. Then to the right of the picture are 4 codes. Copy the code in the box to the right of HTML. Then return to the comment and paste it there. Hit submit, and the picture should post.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/JazminChanterelles032.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

You can also post videos .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boA5qEGhe0E&feature=share&list=UUGCcYsAcOyRr1mCeeDHr6ow


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks lance!


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

hmm i use tiny pic i havent had any problems seeing anyone pics on here all good stuff, no clue why some people cant see others pics


----------

